# Lawrence Welk questions



## Debbyd57 (Mar 11, 2006)

We are exchanging into LW the first week of April and have a couple questions.  Does LW have internet access in the units and if so, what is the charge?  Are local calls free or do they charge?  Can we request a non-smoking and upper unit?  If so, is it best to call or fax or email our request and how far in advance.  Also, what is the best way to get from LW to LAX?
Thanks.   Debby


----------



## David (Mar 11, 2006)

Debbyd57 said:
			
		

> Does LW have internet access in the units and if so, what is the charge?



Yes, but it is not wireless, and the connection (in our unit) was in the master bedroom, which is not very convenient.  There is a charge, but I can't remember the exact amount, but it was not cheap as of August 2005.


----------



## gary01 (Mar 11, 2006)

David is correct in that the high speed internet access was in the bedroom.  I opted to use dial-up instead.  Local calls are free.  All units are non-smoking (It's on the honor system).  Ashtrays are placed on the patio table and guests are asked to smoke only on the patio.  We've never had a problem with a smokey smelling room since we've been going.  Yes, you can request specific types of rooms.  They will accomodate you if they can.  We've always called a couple of weeks in advance.  Sorry I can't help you with drive from LAX.


----------



## Dori (Mar 11, 2006)

We are also going to LW (at the end of April).  We have a 2-bedroom booked.  There are four of us- 2 retired couples.  Do you have any advice on where or what to request? Do the units have different configurations?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

TIA

Dori


----------



## Fisch (Mar 11, 2006)

Debbyd57 said:
			
		

> Also, what is the best way to get from LW to LAX?
> Thanks.   Debby



The best way to go if you want to stay on freeways with no traffic lights is:
15 South
78 West
5 North
405 north to LAX

Al


----------



## David (Mar 12, 2006)

Dori said:
			
		

> Do the units have different configurations?



The three I've stayed in have all had the same configurations:  A large kitchen, dining, and sitting area in the center of the unit, with the two bedroom suites (each with their own bathrooms) coming off either side.  The entrances to the two suites have doors, which, when closed, gives plenty of privacy.  Each suite has its own TV and phone.  The patio can be accessed from the central area as well as from each suite.  The master bedroom has a king size bed. The second bedroom has two separate beds.


----------



## Amy (Mar 12, 2006)

We're at LW right now.  High speed internet access (from master bedroom hookup) is $9.95 a day or $39.95 for a week.


----------



## trishpmc (Mar 15, 2006)

Amy, since you are at the resort now, maybe you can tell me about the location of Unit #333 in Harmony Hill.  Is it in a good location?  What is the view like from the unit?  Any recommendations about what to do in the area would be appreciated.  Thanks.
Trish


----------



## wdaveo (Mar 16, 2006)

We are heading to Lawrence Welk the last week of March.

I can't seem to find an assigned unit on my RCI confirmation - is that normal?

Should I make a specific request before we leave?   I am thinking I may want to call to request a refurbished unit, but perhaps my 9 and 11 yr old children would like to be near a clubhouse or something?

Also, the theater is doing EVITA while we are there - is that production suitable for my children, ages 9 and 11?   I have never seen it.

Thanks!

Dawn


----------



## kapish (Mar 16, 2006)

*Does the lobby have Wi-Fi?*



			
				Amy said:
			
		

> We're at LW right now.  High speed internet access (from master bedroom hookup) is $9.95 a day or $39.95 for a week.


Thanks. Does the lobby have WiFi access? Seems like a lot of the resorts have this option now.


----------



## wdaveo (Mar 21, 2006)

kapish said:
			
		

> Thanks. Does the lobby have WiFi access? Seems like a lot of the resorts have this option now.


Bumping this up in case someone knows about WIFI access...

if not at the resort, where is the nearest location for WIFI?

Thanks!

Dawn


----------



## swift (Mar 21, 2006)

Amy, see earlier post, might know she just got back from there. You can send her an e-mail to find out. You can also call the resort direct and I am sure they will happy to answer your questions.


----------



## Amy (Mar 21, 2006)

trishpmc said:
			
		

> Amy, since you are at the resort now, maybe you can tell me about the location of Unit #333 in Harmony Hill. Is it in a good location? What is the view like from the unit? Any recommendations about what to do in the area would be appreciated. Thanks.
> Trish



Sorry, Trish.  I didn't check back on TUG during our trip and we just returned home.  We had unit #103 in Melody Hill section, which is the secton closest to the guest registration area.  I can't tell you about your unit because we didn't go check out that area of the resort.  But all views are probably nice because the golf course surrounds all the units at the resort.  From the resort map I brought home I think your unit is in building #33 in Harmony Hill and your rear view should be of the golf course and beyond that Champagne Blvd., the main street to access the resort.  I don't recall if there are trees/shrubbery along the property line that blocks views of CHampagne Blvd., which is not that busy of a road anyway.  Do a search on the Western Board and you should find some other threads re Escondido, Carlsbad and San Diego stuff to do.  We spent two days visiting relatives and we only spent 6 nights total in California, so we didn't have time to do to much.  We visited the Wild Animal Park in Escondido, which is a long time favorite stop of ours whenever we visit the San Diego area.  We took our almost 2 year old to Legoland and he had a blast.  And we spent one day lounging around the resort, enjoying the Boulder Springs recreational area.


----------



## Amy (Mar 21, 2006)

wdaveo said:
			
		

> Bumping this up in case someone knows about WIFI access...
> 
> if not at the resort, where is the nearest location for WIFI?
> 
> ...



Sorry, I did not pay attention to WIFI access at the resort.  I do recall it was not available in the units (and that makes sense as the resort is huge).  Hubby, however, thinks he recalls hearing someone mention it is [may be] available in the clubhouse in the new Boulder Springs recreational area by the Villas on the Greens development.  If this is important for you you should call the resort and ask.


----------



## Amy (Mar 21, 2006)

With respect to room requests, I did call the resort about a week in advance and asked for a reburbished unit.  I also asked for a non-smoking unit at the time since I did not know the entire resort is supposed to honor non-smoking inside the units.  I have no idea if our unit was reburbished or not since I have not seen photos of the "older" units.  Our unit was very clean and in good condition, though, with a small exception having to do with the master shower area (rubber rim along glass door practically all gone with some mold, shower head leaking when filling tub only, etc. - we reported this on checkout).  We loved the spaciousness of the layout -- the living/dining area felt huge.  I would say the twin beds in the second bedroom were in bad condition -- very saggy/soft mattresses.  I know if we had to sleep on it we would have complained.  For us we only used the twin beds during our toddler's bedtime -- that is where we sat with his books for storytime.


----------



## Amy (Mar 21, 2006)

One more thing -- we ended up eating in most of the time. Of the few restaurants we visited, we LOVED the Fish House Veracruz in San Marcos, which is about a 15 minute drive southwest of the resort. This is a restaurant that has been recommended by TUGgers on many Carlsbad/SD thread over the years as the restaurant has two other locations, one in Carlsbad. Our only regret is that we visited there on our last night so we were unable to return for another meal! I had the fish chowder, which was chock full of different cuts of fish in a broth. And because we could not choose from amongst the huge fish offerings, we both ordered the fish kabob entree, which had cuts from a variety of fresh fish for the night. (You can even tell them you don't want particular types, and I did make that request for swordfish.) 

And for those not familiar with the fast food chain Rubio's that originated in southern CA, you should go try its fish tacos. That place was a favorite of ours when we lived in southern CA and we found one located in downtown Escondido and another in San Marcos (which is actually a bit closer than the downtown Escondido location). (see http://www.rubios.com/index.html.)  Yummy.


----------



## wdaveo (Mar 22, 2006)

Amy, thank you for the information.

Question about legoland...is it mostly geared towards younger children?

I have an 11 yr old boy who is nuts for legos...of course...and he enjoys the lego stores, but I don't know if I want to spend the money for Legoland if it is otherwise geared toward the younger kids.

Any comments would be appreciated!

Dawn


----------



## 3Js (Mar 22, 2006)

wdaveo said:
			
		

> Question about legoland...is it mostly geared towards younger children?
> 
> I have an 11 yr old boy who is nuts for legos...of course...and he enjoys the lego stores, but I don't know if I want to spend the money for Legoland if it is otherwise geared toward the younger kids.
> 
> ...



Your boy will love it, especially if he likes legos and cars. There is an area where they build their own car and race it against other cars. Even adults enjoy that.


----------

